# Bi-Polar destroyed



## jimbar (Sep 28, 2014)

Shot a doe this morning with this bi-polar. She was broadside and i hit her in the right sholder, didn't  pass through. It did it's job but she did her best to take out her revenge on the broadhead. Both sides of the fixed blade were bent up and the mechanical blades won't open or close.


----------



## hound dog (Sep 28, 2014)

That is the worst I've seen a blade bent. Wow. I've shot some big hogs in the shoulder and haven't done that much damage to a blade.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Sep 28, 2014)

Tough old doe.  Better cook it slow.    Congrats.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 28, 2014)

I didn't care for how the blades got bent last year. So I went with grim reaper hybrids. No dissembling required to put a tooth pick in it. Looks like it did the job. Congrats on the doe.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 28, 2014)

Just curious what kind of warranty do these blades offer?  My Magnus are lifetime.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Sep 28, 2014)

I hit a doe in the shoulder with a Bi-Polar last year and it broke in a bunch of pieces it killed the doe but left me second guessing


----------



## bowkill7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Congrats on the doe.  Keep in mind a shoulder bone strike especially on the high ridge is a very tough area, especially if that shoulder can still move forward and backwards as the deer runs and the head is stagnant. Also keep in mind that a bent blade continues to cut an do damage where as a broken blade cuts nothing.


----------



## jimbar (Sep 28, 2014)

Arrow came out after about 15 yards.  She piled up after about 50 yards.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 28, 2014)

I'd say it did its job.  I wouldn't complain with a found deer.


----------



## spydermon (Sep 28, 2014)

did the ferrule bend?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Bent blades is a design feature of the Bi-polar.


----------



## Garnto88 (Sep 28, 2014)

You got to expect bent blades when the arrow stays in around moving bone etc.   Broken arrows too.  I take it that is the 100 grain head.   The 125 is much more solid.  I wouldn't worry about a bent head  with a recovered deer.   A head that messed up means you hit something solid.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 28, 2014)

I haven't shot a broad head in the 25 years of bowhunting that would not bend or break. What exactly do you want from a direct shot to the shoulder?

BTW, Grim Reaper will bend a break too. It amazes me the, "my broad head did this so I changed" comments.

Fact is, I'd rather a blade bend and stay intact than to break. If you have a blade that is so stiff it doesn't bend it will break. If it doesn't break it will stop penetration.

I also see guys shooting super light arrows who get little penetration then blame the broad head. 

In fact I think I will never read another broad head thread, ever.


----------



## Garnto88 (Sep 28, 2014)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I haven't shot a broad head in the 25 years of bowhunting that would not bend or break. What exactly do you want from a direct shot to the shoulder?
> 
> BTW, Grim Reaper will bend a break too. It amazes me the, "my broad head did this so I changed" comments.
> 
> ...



Exactly.   I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## bamaboy (Sep 28, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I haven't shot a broad head in the 25 years of bowhunting that would not bend or break. What exactly do you want from a direct shot to the shoulder?
> 
> BTW, Grim Reaper will bend a break too. It amazes me the, "my broad head did this so I changed" comments.
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said it better myself.  If the BH looked like that after passing through the rib cage, then I would be worried. Shoulder shots are very taxing on BHs.


----------



## onfhunter1 (Sep 28, 2014)

bamaboy said:


> PM sent



Haha pm sent


----------



## jimbar (Sep 28, 2014)

I never said that I was satisfied or not satisfied with the broadhead.  I expected it to kill the deer and that's what it did. And I stated that in the OP. I've killed plenty of deer and ruined plenty of blades, some from bone and some from roots and rocks on pass throughs. I was surprised at how it twisted up the fixed blade which is why I made the post.


----------



## jimbar (Sep 28, 2014)

The ferrule did not bend and it is a 125 grain head.


----------



## bigblocktransam (Sep 28, 2014)

Yea I've been trying to find reusable bullets for my rifle, I have to catch all the smoke, then take the dent out of the primer. It's tough.

You look at it like this:

$12 broadhead+$6 arrow+well placed shot= accomplished

Or 

You+Wife+$35 dinner+$21 movie= You still didn't get lucky.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 28, 2014)

Seem to have hit a nerve with this one.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 28, 2014)

bigblocktransam said:


> You+Wife+$35 dinner+$21 movie= You still didn't get lucky.



Yeah, but that's expected.


----------



## Webbslinger (Sep 28, 2014)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I haven't shot a broad head in the 25 years of bowhunting that would not bend or break. What exactly do you want from a direct shot to the shoulder?
> 
> BTW, Grim Reaper will bend a break too. It amazes me the, "my broad head did this so I changed" comments.
> 
> ...



Say it again, agree 100%


----------



## hound dog (Sep 28, 2014)

bigrnyrs said:


> i haven't shot a broad head in the 25 years of bowhunting that would not bend or break. What exactly do you want from a direct shot to the shoulder?
> 
> Btw, grim reaper will bend a break too. It amazes me the, "my broad head did this so i changed" comments.
> 
> ...



x2 b


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 28, 2014)

I believe some should just shoot the bullet arrows that shoot a bullet  upon impact Problem solved


----------



## kbuck1 (Sep 28, 2014)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I haven't shot a broad head in the 25 years of bowhunting that would not bend or break. What exactly do you want from a direct shot to the shoulder?
> 
> BTW, Grim Reaper will bend a break too. It amazes me the, "my broad head did this so I changed" comments.
> 
> ...




I think everyone can agree with this. I even agree with the part where you said "If it doesn't break it will stop penetration."   In this case thats what happened and that wouldnt be a good argument to promote this broadhead. I too, would rather the blades bend some rather than break. I dont shoot them (yet) but they seem like a solid head.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 28, 2014)

I run a 450gr arrow at plenty quick enough. I had 3 kills with the bi polar. It's a one in done. So I'm trying the grim reaper hybrids ?! Not a bash just my observations.


----------



## bowhunter350 (Sep 28, 2014)

I am going on my third kill with one of my bipolar BH. I like the heck out of them. I did break one at the threads. I missed a coyote and buried up in the dirt and rocks. But that is to be expected.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 28, 2014)

I have only one kill with a Bi-Polar. It was with the 100 grain. The positive was that it was a pass through. However in over 20 years of bow hunting, I have gotten pass throughs about 90% of the time. That is well over 100 animals. It was a unreal exit wound and the blood trail was great. It was a big bodied deer and I shot it in a really thick area. I actually shot it just a hair back. Lung shot but a little farther back than I like to shoot these little southern deer. The 100 grain is 100 grains by the material taken from the ferrel since the blades are exactly the same. I had the ferrel warp a little bit. The 125's are much stouter. I have shot Rage for 8 years and have killed over 70 animals with one version of the two blade or the other. I found that I could rebuild and reuse about 50% of them. This was fine with me because I am perfectly okay with trading an arrow and a broad head for an animal. I know Tim from Bi-Polar straightens and reuses the same heads over and over.


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 29, 2014)

Some of the worst damage done to a broadhead that I've ever seen came from shooting turkeys.  I never would have thought it but a flapping turkey is about the same as a double shoulder shot on a deer.  

If your deer only went 50 yards, the broadhead did it's job.  Since the ferrule is still straight and intact, just replace the blades and you're good to go.  I've only killed half a dozen deer or so with Bipolars, but I can say the wound channel is the best I've ever seen.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 29, 2014)

I`ve seen solid Magnus  traditional style tough as they come broadheads bend on shoulder shots and I`ve killed over a dozen deer and pigs with a single broadhead . What has this to do with a Bi-polar...nothing. just saying any kind of broadhead is gonna get bent up going through bones sometimes. If I shot a compound I would be shooting the bi-polar. I like the design and also the success of the guy who builds them.RC


----------



## Sporkuser (Sep 29, 2014)

I would rather my blades bend than break.  Shards of sharp metal in my meat is not something I want to put in my mouth.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 29, 2014)

Ga based and American made. Nuff said !!! all things will over time even broad heads I have shot a pile of them over the years not one of them haven't failed sooner or later but they all killed what I shot with them figure it a bonus if you get to reuse them.


----------



## 2-shot (Sep 29, 2014)

I like the Bipolar good enough that I just bought 4 more packs. I usually throw my broad heads away after I shoot them no matter what brand they are


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 30, 2014)

robert carter said:


> I`ve seen solid Magnus  traditional style tough as they come broadheads bend on shoulder shots and I`ve killed over a dozen deer and pigs with a single broadhead . What has this to do with a Bi-polar...nothing. just saying any kind of broadhead is gonna get bent up going through bones sometimes. If I shot a compound I would be shooting the bi-polar. I like the design and also the success of the guy who builds them.RC




Like he said, it can happen to any broadhead.  I once saw a Magnus roll up like the top of a sardine can.  It hit a does' scapula and never penetrated, just rolled up.  I don't think I could have done that damage with a vice and a pair of pliers.  This was the solid Magnus from a long bow and a 600 plus grain arrow.  Sometimes, weird things happen.


----------



## Antler Addict (Sep 30, 2014)

Not sure you will ever find an indestructible broad head, same with an arrow shaft. They are going to break at some point ! 
I think Tim has a great design/idea in his head, but there are several others out there with great technology behind their design.
All of them have their dedicated followers !! 
"That's why they make chocolate and vanilla ice cream...everyone doesn't like chocolate !!!


----------



## jay sullivent (Sep 30, 2014)

Im in my stand now and if a deer walks by I'm just gonna hit it with my maglight so I won't have to start a broken broadheads thread and get bashed by everyone


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 30, 2014)

Interesting views all the way around, thanks for sharing. To bad we didn't have pics of the wound aswell. TTYL


----------



## jimbar (Sep 30, 2014)

WOW, I had know idea this thread would go this far. I only posted because I have never had a deer mess up a head like this one did. Sure I would have liked for the head to come through unscathed but I'm not complaining. Im happy the deer only went 50 yards. My only problem was she ran right into a swamp and the mosquitoes were so thick a couple of times I tripped and they picked me back up.   For whatever reason there are some strong feelings pro and con about the Bi-polars.


----------



## NothingSafe31 (Sep 30, 2014)

My Chevrolet is better than your Ford, and you'll never make me think the Ga Tech is better than UGA, and my Bushnell gives more accurate yardage than your Wildgame( it really does) , and my Blob stops arrows better than your Glendale, and my Obsession will make a pile of ashes out of your Elite, ...etc etc. 

You get the picture. It's brand loyalty. It's getting behind a product and believing it's the only one in existence. 

To me, I support the products I can respect or have faith in for whatever reason. If I can cut up and have fun with another guy who thinks differently, even better. There is no reason to get butt hurt about anyone doing anything different than you do.


----------



## Sea-N-Double (Sep 30, 2014)

jay sullivent said:


> Im in my stand now and if a deer walks by I'm just gonna hit it with my maglight so I won't have to start a broken broadheads thread and get bashed by everyone



Better get you a Streamlight. I hi to e with a Maglight one time and it bent.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 30, 2014)

I thought everone was kinda cool expressing their opinion. Use what you have the most confidence in. I do.RC


----------



## GADawg08 (Sep 30, 2014)

jimbar said:


> Shot a doe this morning with this bi-polar. She was broadside and i hit her in the right sholder, didn't  pass through. It did it's job but she did her best to take out her revenge on the broadhead. Both sides of the fixed blade were bent up and the mechanical blades won't open or close.



I really don't see where the guy was bashing the bi-polar....seems like he was simply sharing his experience with it.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 30, 2014)

Qualities for a ultra penetrating arrow = Mass + FOC of >15% + perfect arrow flight

If you have this, just about any quality broad head will penetrate and kill provided it is placed in the correct place.

I have a spot behind the house that is very very thick. Nearly every deer I have killed back there has been quartering to me, shot down through the scapula and exited about halfway down the body. I have NEVER failed to get a pass through. There have been some broad heads that didn't make it through the ordeal, but the deer was down in short order. I had Rage Hypodermic snap both blades off on the entry side. Very close. Shot entered just below the back strap and exited the arm pit. Deer went 50 - 60 yards and bled good even though the exit wound was only about the size of a nickel. But, complete pass through even with major blade failure.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 30, 2014)

Here is a great video. You will see that a good heavy arrow will not make nearly as much of a difference as you think.


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 30, 2014)

Great video Byron. I'm getting a new bow shortly, I'm going to be looking at a little heavier setup than a 350 gr arrow....


----------



## Jed Johnson (Sep 30, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> I'd say it did its job.  I wouldn't complain with a found deer.


X2. Short pile up to boot. Take that every time.


----------



## Jed Johnson (Sep 30, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> I'd say it did its job.  I wouldn't complain with a found deer.





NothingSafe31 said:


> My Chevrolet is better than your Ford, and you'll never make me think the Ga Tech is better than UGA, and my Bushnell gives more accurate yardage than your Wildgame( it really does) , and my Blob stops arrows better than your Glendale, and my Obsession will make a pile of ashes out of your Elite, ...etc etc.
> 
> You get the picture. It's brand loyalty. It's getting behind a product and believing it's the only one in existence.
> 
> To me, I support the products I can respect or have faith in for whatever reason. If I can cut up and have fun with another guy who thinks differently, even better. There is no reason to get butt hurt about anyone doing anything different than you do.


Loved reading that. Much needed among the vs. threads and mines bettern yorn posts. Well said.


----------



## dobenator (Oct 2, 2014)

bigrnyrs said:


> i haven't shot a broad head in the 25 years of bowhunting that would not bend or break. What exactly do you want from a direct shot to the shoulder?
> 
> Btw, grim reaper will bend a break too. It amazes me the, "my broad head did this so i changed" comments.
> 
> ...



liar!!


----------



## Grey Man (Oct 2, 2014)

It went through the shoulder and you got a dead deer. Be happy.


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't use them but, back in the day I had a muzzy do the same thing. Unusual but it happens. 
It has to hit the shoulder just right.  The deer helps by grinding it against bone running. Running breaks my goldtip 55/75s too.


----------



## sweetspot (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't like the toothpick design. How do you know how much resistance the blade has to have upon impact before opening up? You can out a narrower toothpick diameter in that will barely keep the blades closed during flight ( but it may open up upon release of the arrow and during flight as well ) it make it so tight with the same toothpick that it's very hard for the blades to open. To me this makes no sense as to why a designed blade that costs $48 for 3 blades and you have to put a toothpick in.  I think the rage hypos which cost $44 for three blades, and there's no need to put a toothpick in and have to second guess yourself as to the right diameter of the toothpick and how stiff the blades should be ...just my thoughts after shooting the bipolar...,


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 5, 2014)

sweetspot said:


> I don't like the toothpick design. How do you know how much resistance the blade has to have upon impact before opening up? You can out a narrower toothpick diameter in that will barely keep the blades closed during flight ( but it may open up upon release of the arrow and during flight as well ) it make it so tight with the same toothpick that it's very hard for the blades to open. To me this makes no sense as to why a designed blade that costs $48 for 3 blades and you have to put a toothpick in.  I think the rage hypos which cost $44 for three blades, and there's no need to put a toothpick in and have to second guess yourself as to the right diameter of the toothpick and how stiff the blades should be ...just my thoughts after shooting the bipolar...,



Ummm, the toothpicks are tapered and you press it in until it's tight. Regardless of how far you shove it in, there will only be so much pressure needed to open it. I think you might be WAY overthinking it. The Rage Hypo is 2 blades and the Bi-Polar is a 4 blade, so I am not sure what you are talking about there. You like what you like and thats cool, however I'm not sure your concern is much of a concern at all. 

I think in general just about EVERYBODY gives broad heads way too much credit and blame like a quarterback. I fully believe that if you take a sharp field point and put it through both lungs of a deer that deer will not travel more than 60 yards and will die. 

I shot a big seven point last year with the "old" blades in a Rage Hypodermic. The deer was only 8 yards from the tree and I shot him nearly straight down. Arrow entered just below the back strap between two ribs. Both blades broke at the retention notch. The arrow exited in the opposite arm pit. The deer was found dead with in 50 yards and there was a more than adequate blood trail although the exit was no bigger than a nickel. Remember that a lung shot deer might eventually bleed to death but the means of death is the lack of oxygen to the brain. The blood is important so that we have something to track. However if both lungs and the lung cavity is punctured you simply stop oxygen from getting to the brain and the deer will pass out within about 10 seconds. 

There fore all of these broad head threads that blame the loss of a deer on one broad head or another, are generally bunk.


----------



## sweetspot (Oct 5, 2014)

BIGRNYRS said:


> Ummm, the toothpicks are tapered and you press it in until it's tight. Regardless of how far you shove it in, there will only be so much pressure needed to open it. I think you might be WAY overthinking it. The Rage Hypo is 2 blades and the Bi-Polar is a 4 blade, so I am not sure what you are talking about there. You like what you like and thats cool, however I'm not sure your concern is much of a concern at all.
> 
> I think in general just about EVERYBODY gives broad heads way too much credit and blame like a quarterback. I fully believe that if you take a sharp field point and put it through both lungs of a deer that deer will not travel more than 60 yards and will die.
> 
> ...



I definitely agree with you. After shooting rage, slick trick, bipolar, muzzy, nap, ram cat, and a few others I forget to mention...in my opinion... The broad head that's fool proof, doesn't have moving parts, and shoots best in my matthews creed xs, 70 ft lbs, and 29 inch draw.. Is the slick trick magnum 125....

I've shoot extensively all the others... The hypodermic shoots amazingly well... But I really don't want to mess with mechanical blades...

Just my thoughts... But it all comes down to the Indian and not the arrow.... You do your part the broadhead will do it's part


----------

